# COWETA,GA-FEMALE A-18 STUNNING LONG HAIR



## Myamom

A-18 URGENT!


Breed: Belgian Shepherd Tervuren, Shepherd Mix 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
ID: 006624 Coweta AC 
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA
Poor "Sheba".....dumped at the shelter by her family. This sweetie looks like she has not been taken very good care of. She has horrible fly bites on her ears and her coat is matted . She is also quite skinny....poor girl! Despite all this, Sheba is a very sweet, loving and humble lady. She has so much love to give. Can you open your heart and home? PLEASE HURRY! SHEBA HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 6/6 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON


----------



## Borrelli21

Awwww, she is a beauty..Her poor ears.


----------



## Shandril2

She has really soulful eyes! Looks like a gentle dog


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

She reminds me so much of Sean, his ears were badly bitten up from flies and his coat was matted as well when we adopted him. Sheba has such a sincere look in her eyes, what an angel.







Bump.


----------



## moei

OH NO, GA is so hard to pull from.....any help?


----------



## Myamom

I have connections if someone needs help...contact me.


----------



## moei

will do ...sending a PM


----------



## kathyb

That face how could you just dump her??????????????


----------



## moei

Myamom - your PM box is full


----------



## Myamom

sorry...emptying now!


----------



## shilohsmom

That face is just picture perfect!!!


----------



## sravictor

Any updates?


----------



## moei

Myamom... need to send PM


----------



## Myamom

pm'd you


----------



## Myamom

KILL LIST FOR TOMORROW! (FRIDAY)


----------



## 4dognight

I thought moei wanted her????


----------



## Myamom

No...she had an interested party...but they didn't check out.


----------



## Myamom

Coweta does NOT give reprieves!


----------



## moei

I am willing to donate to a reputable rescue for this girl ...


----------



## sravictor

OMI! Let's keep her on top! She such a sweet thing!


----------



## Myamom

when we asked about temp...here's the response:

"Just spoke to Donna. She likes the dog a lot. they were brushing her and removing ticks, and said she was very good, and very tolerant. Did not have her nose to nose with other dogs, but she did not react when they walked by her cage. So generally, Donna feels she's a nice dog and has not concerns, or at least nothing they saw to concern them, and they did have her out and handled her."


----------



## alane

Bump


----------



## Myamom

Welcome CoCoas Mom!










This dog is very sweet...

It's so sad...what a huge euth list for tomorrow


----------



## BowWowMeow

This dog is like looking at Rafi with long hair. Those eyes are doing me in. 

Can anyone help her?


----------



## sravictor

Up you go!


----------



## kathryndhinkle

Bump..it's not too late..

Kathryn


----------



## Kaylas Mom

Gorgeous!!! BUMP!!!


----------



## alane

bump


----------



## sravictor

Anybody?


----------



## sravictor

Bump


----------



## moei

Up you go,honey.


----------



## Myamom

Ok, what I know so far...is she's out...and safe. She is being vetted...and in pretty awful shape...they don't think she was ever vetted. 

I am still unclear...but I don't think the group that pulled her is a rescue...and she will probably still need rescue. They pulled to save her...but I am still trying to get the details. Will update when I get more info. 

Thank you to the angels that pulled her and the other urgents! Hope all made it out today


----------



## sravictor

Thank goodness! A very fortunate girl! Hope she will bounce back and be alright!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: myamomThank you to the angels that pulled her and the other urgents!


Ditto!


----------



## kathyb

She still needs a rescue.


----------



## sravictor

Right, let's keep her up there to find one!


----------



## sravictor

Morning boost!


----------



## sravictor

Back to the front page!


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## sravictor

Still no rescue, I'm assuming...


----------



## Kuklasmom

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## alane

Is there any news on her?


----------



## sravictor

Sure would be nice to hear from those Angels who pulled her to safety! Hoping she's improving!


----------



## ToFree24

Any updates on this girl?


----------



## sravictor

Bump to p. 1.


----------



## KAKZooKpr

bump, any news?


----------



## sravictor

Any improvementn in her health?


----------



## sravictor

How IS she doing?


----------



## CindyM

BUMP


----------



## CindyM

Does anyone know what happend to her?


----------



## sravictor

Don't know who her guardian angels are!???


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## CindyM

Does anyone know if she's still there?


----------



## sravictor

Waiting to hear some update from someone!


----------



## WiscTiger

Does anyone know what happened with this female?


----------



## Myamom

you can move her out of urgent...as she got out of the shelter...I have not been able to get any more follow up..........but I am sure she is safe.....


----------

